# back from russia



## simon (Jun 26, 2006)

just thought id share a bit of my experience, i recently got back from teaching jujitsu in russia, we get invited over to teach at seminars and do gradings every year...but this year we met a lot of spetsnaz who train in kadochnikovs systema...but the real high light was we met and trained with alexander laffrov, hes a 60+ yr old spetsnaz instructor..if youve seen vasiliev do the psychik attack and thought it was good...then this guy would blow your mind,he taught us how it works and what its idea and fundementals of training,it was a great ten days.

i cant put any pics on....not sure how too but when i suss it then ill post some pics.

SALUTE


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome back.  Sounds like you had a great time.  Definitely get some pictures up.


----------



## simon (Jun 26, 2006)

need help...anyone who can tell me how to put pics on here would be a great help.




SALUTE


----------

